# hineingeben



## German_lover

Halo,

was bedeutet "hineingeben"?

Texto de partida:
_Die Hefe im Wasser auflösen. Mehl, Salz, Pfeffer und Muskat zusammen in eine grosse Schüssel sieben, eine Muhl hineindrücken und die aufgelöste Hefe sowie Butter, Eier und Käsewürfel *hineingeben.
*
Texto de llegada:
Disolver la levadura en el agua. Tamizar la harina, la sal y la nuez moscada juntas en un bol/cuenco grande, empujando hacer un hoyo en la harina y la levadura deshecha así como la mantequilla, los huevos y el cubito de queso ...?¿?¿


Danke
*
*_


----------



## Peterdg

La idea es hacer un hoyo en la mezcla de harina, la sal, la pimienta y la nuez de moscada y *añadir en el hoyo* la levadura, los huevos y el cubito de queso.


----------



## Tonerl

German_lover said:


> Die Hefe im Wasser auflösen. Mehl, Salz, Pfeffer und Muskat zusammen in eine grosse Schüssel *sieben*,* eine Muhl hineindrücken *und die aufgelöste Hefe sowie Butter, Eier und Käsewürfel *hineingeben.*



Qué quieres decir con *"Muhl" *? Lo siento, pero esta palabra no la he oído jamás en mi vida ! 

Aquí un sugerencia para que se pueda entenderlo mejor:

Die Hefe im Wasser auflösen. Mehl, Salz, Pfeffer und Muskat zusammen in eine grosse Schüssel geben, *einen Hohlraum bilden, in dem man die aufgelöste Hefe, sowie Butter, Eier und Käsewürfel hineingibt. *
*
Formar una cavidad en la que se añade/agrega la levadura deshecha, los huevos, la mantequilla, la leche o el agua, el azúcar o la sal.
*
Saludos


----------



## anahiseri

Creo que el problema de German.lover es que no se ha dado cuenta que 
"_die aufgelöste Hefe sowie Butter, Eier und Käsewürfel" es el objeto directo de "hineingeben". Es decir: 

" . . . empujando hacer un hoyo en la harina y  . . . *añadir*  . . .  la levadura deshecha así como la mantequilla, los huevos y el cubito de queso."_


----------



## anahiseri

Peterdg said:


> La idea es hacer un hoyo en la mezcla de harina, la sal, la pimienta y la nuez de moscada y *añadir en el hoyo* la levadura, los huevos y el cubito de queso.


¡ y la mantequilla !


----------



## German_lover

anahiseri said:


> Creo que el problema de German.lover es que no se ha dado cuenta que
> "_die aufgelöste Hefe sowie Butter, Eier und Käsewürfel" es el objeto directo de "hineingeben". Es decir:
> 
> " . . . empujando hacer un hoyo en la harina y  . . . *añadir*  . . .  la levadura deshecha así como la mantequilla, los huevos y el cubito de queso."_


Ya lo veo. Jejeje

Añadir la harina, etc. en el hoyo


----------



## German_lover

Tonerl said:


> Qué quieres decir con *"Muhl" *? Lo siento, pero esta palabra no la he oído jamás en mi vida !
> 
> Aquí un sugerencia para que se pueda entenderlo mejor:
> 
> Die Hefe im Wasser auflösen. Mehl, Salz, Pfeffer und Muskat zusammen in eine grosse Schüssel geben, *einen Hohlraum bilden, in dem man die aufgelöste Hefe, sowie Butter, Eier und Käsewürfel hineingibt. *
> *
> Formar una cavidad en la que se añade/agrega la levadura deshecha, los huevos, la mantequilla, la leche o el agua, el azúcar o la sal.
> *
> Saludos


Hola:

die Mulde

No sé ni copiar una frase bien. Es una receta que tengo que traducir. ¿Algún voluntario? Jejeje


----------



## anahiseri

German.lover, con las correcciones que te hemos hecho ya casi lo tienes todo. Escríbelo otra vez y algún alma caritativa lo repasará. Por cierto, tu español es muy bueno.


----------



## German_lover

anahiseri said:


> German.lover, con las correcciones que te hemos hecho ya casi lo tienes todo. Escríbelo otra vez y algún alma caritativa lo repasará. Por cierto, tu español es muy bueno.


Gracias, Ana. Tu alemán sí que es bueno.
Por desgracia es una receta muy larga y solo es una parte que hay que pasar al español. ayayay


----------

